

Microsoft's cancellation process - can this even be legal? - ignostic
https://plus.google.com/103057574769082015687/posts/hoyG8isu8XN

======
octix
Temp credit cards are really handy in these cases. You can cancel on your
side, let them call you.

------
reefoctopus
He works at an SEO agency. He's making a big stink about it for publicity.

~~~
ignostic
Do you have any proof of the latter? Not sure what one might gain by raging
about Microsoft...

Or is this just some ad hominem attack for which you have no evidence? Sounds
a lot like, "he's a developer. He doesn't understand people."

